# Craftsman Lathe Parts



## Rollin (May 6, 2012)

Where can I find a rear foot, P. No. 56213 for lathe model no. 113.228163 ? I've been unsuccessfully searching the web.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Sears says it is no longer being made, so your only chance may be to find someone parting one out, find an entire other lathe you can cannibalize for cheap, or find a way to make the piece yourself. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

whereabouts are you located? I've got the same craftsman lathe, it's not quite junk (the bearings are gone and a spur drive broke off inside the taper) no motor too. I'd be willing to sell the whole thing to you if you're interested.


----------



## Rollin (May 6, 2012)

I'm in central Wisconsin, Thanks for the offer .


----------



## Rollin (May 6, 2012)

Would you be willing to sell me the foot?


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd really rather sell it all as one piece but if the money is right, i'll sell just the foot. I also won't be able to do anything at all for another 2 weeks which is when I move back to where the lathe is. don't know if you can wait that long.


----------



## Rollin (May 6, 2012)

Give me a hint as to the "right money"


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd sell the whole lathe to you without the motor for 60 bucks, not including shipping. I'd sell the foot to you for $15 not including shipping.


----------



## Rollin (May 6, 2012)

I would like to buy the foot. How would like to handle the transaction? My problem is that we will be going to Idaho the end of the month and I have a small project I need the lathe for before I leave. Let me know if there is any way we can expadite this,

Thanks 

Rollin


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

we can handle the transaction through paypal, but I won't be able to send it out until the 21st at the earliest. I'm moving the weekend before and that's when I would have access to the lathe. It might be possible to get 2 or 3 day shipping though, if you're willing to pay for that.


----------



## Rollin (May 6, 2012)

I'll get back to you shortly,

Rollin


----------

